# Lost Lyrics



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you ever heard someone singing a song and KNOW they have the wrong words? How about listing a few here? I'll start....


I've got two ticks and a pair of lice

should be

I've got two tickets to paradise.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's my all time favorite.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hold me closer TONY DANZA!!
Count the head lice on the highway
Lay me down in sheets of leonard..


actual lyrics to Tiny Dancer by Elton John

"Hold me closer tiny dancer
Count the headlights on the highway
Lay me down in sheets of linen"


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Manfred Man (Bruce Springsteen)- Blinded by the light

revved up like a deuce, 
another runner in the night.

I've herd many folks sing it like this.

wrapped up like a douche
another roamer in the night.


LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah that's one too!

there's a whole website for these
www.kissthisguy.com
i was there a few weeks back trying to settle a dispute with a buddy about the song tush by zz top!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

This is pretty funny, somebody recorded over him. Haha the drummer is hilarious


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hah


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I had tears in my eyes with the CCR song. Thanks for the laugh :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dont go out tonight, It's bound to take your life, Theres a BATHROOM on the right... 


Bad Moon on the rise, being the lyrics..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And last week a friend o fmine was singing

YOU! Should be all night long!!! < Incorrect

> YOU! Shook me all night long!! < Correct


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys are killing me!! I just thaought I knew all the words to theses songs. LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...warm smelly Addidas rising up in the air

really
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air

(Hotel California)


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

State patrol


Sad but true 

Metalicca


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Most annoying wedding/dance song ever....

Billy Idol - Mony Mony

People yell "hey mother f'r get laid get f'd" and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There's gonna be a party tonight
s/b
there's gonna be a heartache tonight


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

there's no girl that can twitch my ear
s/b
there's no pill that can cure my ill

(Bad case of loving you) - My 8-year-old


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

well I'm still imagining your chocolate face
and your face on my face

s/b
well I'm still imagining a dark lit place
or your place or my place

Paralyzed - Finger 11


----------

